

I wanted to download playboy pics from Facebook page & ended up developing this. - vaibhav1312
http://www.getfbstuff.com

======
vaibhav1312
I am no other than a normal human being. Who would sit hours before his
notebook; browsing through different sites; trying digging out things around.

Call it to my lousy inquisitive mind which would always come up with this
queer notion,"facebook, why you are so serious about OUR data? How about
turning this trade of data-charity over into give-and-take line of work. It's
social networking, right?" Its not wall-street where we trade only with
concerned party, not with all.

And do you wanna know what drived that queer notion of data privacy? Playboy.
Sounds familiar to you? To me too. Seems we are rowing the same raft buddy.

Looking at the same faces of Megan fox and Jessica Alba after every boot up of
my PC, one late night before going to bed, I thought of changing the
wallpaper. And you know how transient and insatiable the human mind is.
especially, when you are looking out for something grungy and grubby, being
tired of same old story. Thus, the desire to lit my desktop with holy images
of renascenced beauty from Playboy got intensified and Columbus- the me, began
his great voyage of exploring fresh apples from eve's garden. Finally, that
great journey ended up at playboy. A place virtually better than your
girlfriend face and figure: New faces and beauty more redefined.

So the time has come to trying download a few models' images. Right click.
Yup, so far so good. "Set as desktop background" yeah! it suits to my pc
but...

and that 'but' demanded more. May be, I was tending more towards perfection.
You would be surprised to know that I ended up downloading 300 images in
search of something new, something better and something different. Yeah, I
know that's a great deal of passion, patience and stamina but, I did.

Now, I would like you guys to read the second paragraph once again.

And that's when and where the idea of developing an application which not only
provides the feature of downloading the picture album from public pages whole
at a time but also, which can satisfy the need of ephemeral mind of wanting
always "something new", sneaked into my mind.

So, here with great pleasure, I present to you "getfbstuff" where hundreds of
images are just a click away. And to add more to your surprise, You can not
only download images but also, enjoy downloading videos. I am sure your hard-
disc has some space reserved for a few epic videos. Why not fill them. And
buddy! If you are a lazy bum like me, its a perfect application for you then.
Else "happy leaky-bucket download".

